

NYC adds 200 more data sets to Open Data. - jaynos
https://nycopendata.socrata.com/

======
jaynos
Here's the news report I heard this morning: [http://www.wnyc.org/story/nyc-
releases-more-data-sets-update...](http://www.wnyc.org/story/nyc-releases-
more-data-sets-updates-website/)

Figured linking to the actual Open Data website was more useful...couldn't
find a press release from them, though.

